# Introducing the WHATAWATCHES x Squale Subino 3920 Corso Italiano



## cleger

I've admired this one for a while. The proportions are right, and it's the best of the Sub-39s, by far.

Pity that Squale didn't use that case for each of the several versions.


----------



## Hartist

Dear. Editor

the Subino 3920 offers serious water resistance, up to 300 meters / 30 ATM, as is custom with the Sub-39 series.

Not 30 meters / 3 ATM 

From WHATAWATCHES


----------



## BundyBear

That’s a pretty watch!


----------



## GrimFandango

Good looking watch. Giving me Blancpain vibes. And I mean that in a good way.


----------



## Lena Michaels

Hartist said:


> Dear. Editor
> 
> the Subino 3920 offers serious water resistance, up to 300 meters / 30 ATM, as is custom with the Sub-39 series.
> 
> Not 30 meters / 3 ATM
> 
> From WHATAWATCHES


This has been changed. Thank you.


----------



## FJ40seikokingturtle

nice looking watch


----------



## Jonathan T

Cool looks!


----------



## sirjohnk

Lena Michaels said:


> South Korea’s WHATAWATCHES teams up with professional dive watch company, Squale, to launch Squale Subino 3920 Corso Italiano. It’s WHATWATCHES second collaborative model with Squale, available exclusively at WHATAWATCHES, online and in store.
> 
> WHATAWATCHES is a charming corner watch shop located in Seoul, South Korea with a passion for selling quality mechanical watches and ambitions to deliver a timepiece of its own. After several Baselworld meetings with Swiss watchmaker Squale, it became apparent that Squale was the right company to partner with.
> 
> Squale is no stranger to dive watches. The brand was formed in the 1950s by husband-and-wife duo Charles and Hélène von Büren. Squale began producing professional dive watches at a time when there was a real need for durable design. With more than 60 years of experience in watchmaking, Squale continues to deliver quality and reliability with Swiss precision watchmaking.
> 
> WHATAWATCHES not only distributes Squale watches, but now announces its second collaboration with the brand. The new Squale Subino 3920 Corso Italiano combines Squale’s diver technology with dress watch aesthetics for a more sophisticated look.
> 
> View attachment 16271022
> 
> 
> The collection pays homage to Squale’s past, evoking a model produced by Squale in the late 1950s. The Subino 3920 Corso embodies similar attributes to the timepieces featured in Sub-39 series. The 39mm case is constructed out of 316L stainless steel and features a uni-directional bezel with 120 clicks. The protective crystal is sapphire, double-domed with anti-reflective coating. Moreover, the Subino 3920 offers serious water resistance, up to 300 meters / 30 ATM, as is custom with the Sub-39 series.
> 
> The Subino 3920 dial is matte black and features Super-LumiNova old radium on the hour markers, as is also custom with other Sub-39 timepieces. The hands are steel and too are coated in Super-LumiNova. What differentiates it from Squale’s other Subs is no date function. WHATAWATCHES wanted to maintain symmetry in the dial. The timepiece is powered by ETA 2824-2 automatic movement, which has a power reserve of 38 hours and is the first and last ETA project in the Squale Subino line-up.
> 
> View attachment 16271023
> 
> 
> Unlike Squale’s Subino 39 series, the Subino 3920 Corso has 20mm wide Lugs width and 47.50mm long lug-to-lug width, with beautiful and elaborate proportions that better match smart attire, such as a suit. The design changes are meant to make the enjoyment of strap-changing easier.
> 
> WHATAWATCHES Squale 3920 Corso Italiano comes teamed with a durable and comfortable wearing handcrafted Horween shell cordovan strap in matte black, which is also water resistant. It features an "ACIER" diver buckle, used in diver-watches in the 1960s. The watch also comes with an optional handcrafted Nato strap in Sahara color.
> 
> WHATAWATCHES provides portable cases in luxurious wood, produced by a Toyooka craftsman from Japan, who uses the lower part of the Hinkoni tree and black paint finishing.
> 
> View attachment 16271024
> 
> 
> As part of its Christmas promotion, WHATAWATCHCES is generously gifting Watchuseek customers its "Butler" watch stand and Swiss-made Bergoen spring bar remover tool, free with every purchase.
> 
> The collaborative timepiece from WHATAWATCHES and Squale is the perfect wrist companion for vintage watch enthusiasts who appreciate historical significance. It’s limited to 500 pieces and available at $1,599.
> 
> Take advantage of WHATAWATCHES promotion and visit SQUALE SUB-3920 CORSO ITALIANO today.
> 
> *Sponsored by WHATAWATCHES*


Pretty watch! Does this version have a 41mm bezel diameter like the other Sub-39's, or is this one a bit smaller - i.e. actually 39mm across? Thanks.


----------



## toomanyquestions

Nice looking watch!


----------



## Hartist

sirjohnk said:


> Pretty watch! Does this version have a 41mm bezel diameter like the other Sub-39's, or is this one a bit smaller - i.e. actually 39mm across? Thanks.



Thank you for saying 'Pretty watch' 

Yes, this version is 41mm bezel diameter

From WHATAWATCHES


----------



## Hartist

sirjohnk said:


> Pretty watch! Does this version have a 41mm bezel diameter like the other Sub-39's, or is this one a bit smaller - i.e. actually 39mm across? Thanks.


Please let us know If you have any other questions 

From WHATAWATCHES


----------



## SonOfGaladriel

I've sent 3 messages over the past 3 weeks via their website with no replies. Glad to see they are responding here. I'd like to buy one of these beautiful watches. My wrist is 185 mm. I'm confused by the pull down menu on the website that lists several lengths, starting at 120/85mm down to 115/60mm. 
Is there any way to get photos of this watch out in the sunlight? I'd like to see how the blue AR coating affects the dial's coloration under direct sunlight. 
Thank you!
Sean


----------



## Hartist

SonOfGaladriel said:


> I've sent 3 messages over the past 3 weeks via their website with no replies. Glad to see they are responding here. I'd like to buy one of these beautiful watches. My wrist is 185 mm. I'm confused by the pull down menu on the website that lists several lengths, starting at 120/85mm down to 115/60mm.
> Is there any way to get photos of this watch out in the sunlight? I'd like to see how the blue AR coating affects the dial's coloration under direct sunlight.
> Thank you!
> Sean


Sorry for the late replies and thank you for asking Please e-mail us: [email protected], we can send you an e-mail ASAP. We checked your e-mail, but your e-mail was incorrect.

We put all the sizes of the wrist on the website because we believe that it helps people to choose various types of watch straps.

If the circumference of the wrist is 185 mm, we generally recommend 120/80 m or 120/85 mm.

Under the sunlight, the dial appears black, and the round edge of the glass shines blue. This is not because of the coating, because the glass lens refracts light. AR coating does not significantly affect the dial color.

From WHATAWATCHES

This picture is from our review page. SQUALE SUB-3920 CORSO ITALIANO


----------



## Urymoto

what is the bezel material, and which ebauche of the 2824 is it?does anyone know?


----------



## Urymoto

Don’t matter I just bot one


----------



## Hartist

Urymoto said:


> what is the bezel material, and which ebauche of the 2824 is it?does anyone know?


Thank you for asking It's ETA 2824-2 movement. We just writing a information. Thank you so much~


----------



## Urymoto

Hartist said:


> Thank you for asking It's ETA 2824-2 movement. We just writing a information. Thank you so much~


Standard grade or above? Is it regulated?


----------



## Chicawolverina

So what's the 9-Side of the case look like exactly and what's the steam tube and threading like, how big is that, it's a dive watch, so review it as one?


----------



## Urymoto

Chicawolverina said:


> So what's the 9-Side of the case look like exactly and what's the steam tube and threading like, how big is that, it's a dive watch, so review it as one?


YouTube got a couple of reviews


----------



## exador

Pretty watch, just can't get past


----------



## nouveau_poor

Hartist said:


> Sorry for the late replies and thank you for asking Please e-mail us: [email protected], we can send you an e-mail ASAP. We checked your e-mail, but your e-mail was incorrect.
> 
> We put all the sizes of the wrist on the website because we believe that it helps people to choose various types of watch straps.
> 
> If the circumference of the wrist is 185 mm, we generally recommend 120/80 m or 120/85 mm.
> 
> Under the sunlight, the dial appears black, and the round edge of the glass shines blue. This is not because of the coating, because the glass lens refracts light. AR coating does not significantly affect the dial color.
> 
> From WHATAWATCHES


In general, what size strap should I have chosen for a 165.10mm wrist? 115/65? Thank you!


----------



## Hartist

Urymoto said:


> Standard grade or above? Is it regulated?


The glass is K1 special glass almost hard as sapphire crystal.
And


nouveau_poor said:


> In general, what size strap should I have chosen for a 165.10mm wrist? 115/65? Thank you!





nouveau_poor said:


> In general, what size strap should I have chosen for a 165.10mm wrist? 115/65? Thank you!


Thank you for asking, If you make sure your wrist is 165.10mm, 115/70 will be correct


----------



## Hartist

exador said:


> Pretty watch, just can't get past


Thank you


----------



## bpen1980

Lena Michaels said:


> South Korea’s WHATAWATCHES teams up with professional dive watch company, Squale, to launch Squale Subino 3920 Corso Italiano. It’s WHATWATCHES second collaborative model with Squale, available exclusively at WHATAWATCHES, online and in store.
> 
> WHATAWATCHES is a charming corner watch shop located in Seoul, South Korea with a passion for selling quality mechanical watches and ambitions to deliver a timepiece of its own. After several Baselworld meetings with Swiss watchmaker Squale, it became apparent that Squale was the right company to partner with.
> 
> Squale is no stranger to dive watches. The brand was formed in the 1950s by husband-and-wife duo Charles and Hélène von Büren. Squale began producing professional dive watches at a time when there was a real need for durable design. With more than 60 years of experience in watchmaking, Squale continues to deliver quality and reliability with Swiss precision watchmaking.
> 
> WHATAWATCHES not only distributes Squale watches, but now announces its second collaboration with the brand. The new Squale Subino 3920 Corso Italiano combines Squale’s diver technology with dress watch aesthetics for a more sophisticated look.
> 
> View attachment 16271022
> 
> 
> The collection pays homage to Squale’s past, evoking a model produced by Squale in the late 1950s. The Subino 3920 Corso embodies similar attributes to the timepieces featured in Sub-39 series. The 39mm case is constructed out of 316L stainless steel and features a uni-directional bezel with 120 clicks. The protective crystal is sapphire, double-domed with anti-reflective coating. Moreover, the Subino 3920 offers serious water resistance, up to 300 meters / 30 ATM, as is custom with the Sub-39 series.
> 
> The Subino 3920 dial is matte black and features Super-LumiNova old radium on the hour markers, as is also custom with other Sub-39 timepieces. The hands are steel and too are coated in Super-LumiNova. What differentiates it from Squale’s other Subs is no date function. WHATAWATCHES wanted to maintain symmetry in the dial. The timepiece is powered by ETA 2824-2 automatic movement, which has a power reserve of 38 hours and is the first and last ETA project in the Squale Subino line-up.
> 
> View attachment 16271023
> 
> 
> Unlike Squale’s Subino 39 series, the Subino 3920 Corso has 20mm wide Lugs width and 47.50mm long lug-to-lug width, with beautiful and elaborate proportions that better match smart attire, such as a suit. The design changes are meant to make the enjoyment of strap-changing easier.
> 
> WHATAWATCHES Squale 3920 Corso Italiano comes teamed with a durable and comfortable wearing handcrafted Horween shell cordovan strap in matte black, which is also water resistant. It features an "ACIER" diver buckle, used in diver-watches in the 1960s. The watch also comes with an optional handcrafted Nato strap in Sahara color.
> 
> WHATAWATCHES provides portable cases in luxurious wood, produced by a Toyooka craftsman from Japan, who uses the lower part of the Hinkoni tree and black paint finishing.
> 
> View attachment 16271024
> 
> 
> As part of its Christmas promotion, WHATAWATCHCES is generously gifting Watchuseek customers its "Butler" watch stand and Swiss-made Bergoen spring bar remover tool, free with every purchase.
> 
> The collaborative timepiece from WHATAWATCHES and Squale is the perfect wrist companion for vintage watch enthusiasts who appreciate historical significance. It’s limited to 500 pieces and available at $1,599.
> 
> Take advantage of WHATAWATCHES promotion and visit SQUALE SUB-3920 CORSO ITALIANO today.
> 
> *Sponsored by WHATAWATCHES*


I have never seen this one before.


----------



## Urymoto




----------



## Urymoto

Another one


----------



## Urymoto

Btw ordered mine and coming Monday. Customer service is exceptional


----------



## Hartist

Urymoto said:


> Btw ordered mine and coming Monday. Customer service is exceptional


 thank you so much   !


----------



## unwindtime

How generic, right down to the hipster strap.


----------



## Urymoto

particlewave said:


> How generic, right down to the hipster strap.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. Even if it’s wrong.


----------



## Rippin

Just ordered one as well. Looking forward to getting it! 😍


----------



## nouveau_poor

theres a


Urymoto said:


> Btw ordered mine and coming Monday. Customer service is exceptional


mine is arriving on monday as well. did u ask what number u got?


----------



## Rippin

Urymoto said:


> Btw ordered mine and coming Monday. Customer service is exceptional


@Urymoto how long from time of order to delivery did it take for you to get the watch?


----------



## Urymoto

I ordered Monday night EST, was dispatched the same day for 2 day delivery by FedEx to Canada. But I’m only getting it tomorrow. 
a lot of issues with FedEx these days (all shipping).


Rippin said:


> @Urymoto how long from time of order to delivery did it take for you to get the watch?


----------



## Urymoto

nouveau_poor said:


> theres a
> 
> mine is arriving on monday as well. did u ask what number u got?


No but I can’t wait to see. I’m shocked it’s still available. Won’t be soon….


----------



## nouveau_poor

Urymoto said:


> No but I can’t wait to see. I’m shocked it’s still available. Won’t be soon….


granted we just ordered, but hasn't it been out for alittle while though?


----------



## Urymoto

nouveau_poor said:


> granted we just ordered, but hasn't it been out for alittle while though?


Only in Korea.


----------



## Hartist

Urymoto said:


> Only in Korea.


Oh, We are going to ask about wrist size today, please check your email ~ thank you so much !! Thank you for purchasing from the tiny shop in Korea. And I just follow your Instagram, Love your watches and nice shot!


----------



## Hartist

nouveau_poor said:


> granted we just ordered, but hasn't it been out for alittle while though?


Thank you so much for purchasing our watch, Could you please tell me your name, actually, so many people inquire about our watches. I'm handling all the service alone. I didn't expect this much attention.


----------



## Hartist

particlewave said:


> How generic, right down to the hipster strap.


Thank you so much !


----------



## nouveau_poor

Hartist said:


> Thank you so much for purchasing our watch, Could you please tell me your name, actually, so many people inquire about our watches. I'm handling all the service alone. I didn't expect this much attention.


everything is fine. the watch should be coming tomorrow. thank you.


----------



## Urymoto




----------



## Urymoto

Amazing batch of goodies. The watch is amazing. The feel, the smell of the box and bracelet. This is what I came for, and I’m not disappointed!!!


----------



## Urymoto

nouveau_poor said:


> theres a
> 
> mine is arriving on monday as well. did u ask what number u got?


207


----------



## nouveau_poor




----------



## Urymoto

nouveau_poor said:


> View attachment 16297318


Nice!!


----------



## Urymoto

decent accuracy. + stable across positions and very good amplitude. First day average-on wrist Is around +5-7spb


----------



## HAR

Thinking about pulling the trigger on this one. Is the crystal sapphire?


----------



## nouveau_poor

Hartist said:


> Thank you so much !


What is the ship date(s) for the SQUALE SUB-3920 CORSO ITALIANO - ARTICO ?


----------



## Rippin

HAR said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on this one. Is the crystal sapphire?


DO IT! haha.

Yes the dial is sapphire crystal, but the bezel uses K1 crystal.


----------



## Zheng

Just ordered mine last night after some tough decision making between the black dial and the white dial, really quick reply from Hartist. Look forward to it!.


----------



## Hartist

Zheng said:


> Just ordered mine last night after some tough decision making between the black dial and the white dial, really quick reply from Hartist. Look forward to it!.





Zheng said:


> Just ordered mine last night after some tough decision making between the black dial and the white dial, really quick reply from Hartist. Look forward to it!.


Hey, thank you for purchasing our Squale, I just email you


----------



## Hartist

nouveau_poor said:


> What is the ship date(s) for the SQUALE SUB-3920 CORSO ITALIANO - ARTICO ?


Could you please send me your name? then I can check out your order. 

[email protected].


----------



## Hartist

HAR said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on this one. Is the crystal sapphire?


As Rippin said, the dial is sapphire crystal, but the bezel uses K1 crystal.

If you pulling the trigger, tell me your whatawatches ID, We will put some coffees and snacks for your tea time.


----------



## Hartist

Rippin said:


> DO IT! haha.
> 
> Yes the dial is sapphire crystal, but the bezel uses K1 crystal.


Thank you for answering the question. I really appreciate that. I don't have much time for replying to all the questions.

Because I'm doing customer service, packaging, and etc.. Suddenly, so many people order our watches, and I'm still working now at 11pm in Korea


----------



## nouveau_poor

Hartist said:


> Could you please send me your name? then I can check out your order.
> 
> [email protected].


your site indicates that it will ship 2022. i was wondering when in 2022 it would ship.


----------



## 04z

Lovely watch. Really like that it’s no date vs the other Squale sub39 models.


----------



## Hartist

nouveau_poor said:


> your site indicates that it will ship 2022. i was wondering when in 2022 it would ship.


Ohh sorry for your inconvenience, We just change the year to 2021. We can send you Artico immediately.


----------



## Hartist

04z said:


> Lovely watch. Really like that it’s no date vs the other Squale sub39 models.


Thank you so much


----------



## Urymoto




----------



## nouveau_poor

So what do you guys think of the strap? It’s just ok imho


----------



## Rippin

nouveau_poor said:


> So what do you guys think of the strap? It’s just ok imho


I haven't received my Squale Corso Italiano watch as yet (Fedex is a bit flakey this time of year) so I can't comment directly on the supplied strap as yet, but...

Most shell cordovan straps are relatively basic and utilitarian, as they are usually thin and only finished on one side. Although they don't exude the typical "high quality" traits of other leather straps, they do have their own unique casual look and feel. Nomos supplies shell cordovan on many of their "dress" watches, although they do have the extra finishing stitching along the edges. Admittedly I was taken back a bit with the cordovan when I received my Nomos watch. I thought the same thing - hmm, this strap feels a bit cheap and doesn't match the watch, but I have grown to like it.


----------



## Urymoto

nouveau_poor said:


> So what do you guys think of the strap? It’s just ok imho


I ****ing dig it. Super suple and shine adds alot of class


----------



## Hartist

Rippin said:


> I haven't received my Squale Corso Italiano watch as yet (Fedex is a bit flakey this time of year) so I can't comment directly on the supplied strap as yet, but...
> 
> Most shell cordovan straps are relatively basic and utilitarian, as they are usually thin and only finished on one side. Although they don't exude the typical "high quality" traits of other leather straps, they do have their own unique casual look and feel. Nomos supplies shell cordovan on many of their "dress" watches, although they do have the extra finishing stitching along the edges. Admittedly I was taken back a bit with the cordovan when I received my Nomos watch. I thought the same thing - hmm, this strap feels a bit cheap and doesn't match the watch, but I have grown to like it.


Finally, Someone understands our vision !! Your watch is coming !!


----------



## Singlespeedguy

Agreed 100% 


GrimFandango said:


> Good looking watch. Giving me Blancpain vibes. And I mean that in a good way.


 10


----------



## Urymoto

This piece is blowing me away. Creations like this is what really triggers the watch geek in me. I haven’t felt like this about a watch since I bot my ETA black bay in 2012.
What more could you ask for. Dead sexy, pretty accurate engine, 300m, heritage etc….


----------



## nouveau_poor

Urymoto said:


> I ****ing dig it. Super suple and shine adds alot of class


Aesthetically it’s fine imho, but It feels a bit thin.


----------



## richard_dan

That's nice news


----------



## Urymoto




----------



## nickjaynes

BundyBear said:


> That’s a pretty watch!


you took the words out of my mouth. V pretty indeed!


----------



## Chicawolverina

nouveau_poor said:


> So what do you guys think of the strap? It’s just ok imho


It's okay... as long as you don't call it a "single-piece strap" like Marc at Island Watch does. I wouldn't wear that bracelet with it though if you're also wearing a long sleeve shirt, declasse...


----------



## Last Saga

I was literally just watching a video by a YouTuber, 24Hours At A Time, about this watch! I really like it, unfortunately I am saving money for a BB58 at the moment.


----------



## leonbeast

wow


----------



## D-Mac

Really considering pulling the trigger on one of these. Saw some videos on youtube. They are so cool!


----------



## D-Mac

Urymoto said:


> View attachment 16315374


Urymoto, are you in Canada? What kind of import taxes and duty did you need to pay?

Watch looks so cool, but the potential for paying $400 CAD duty is giving me some pause. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roley720

Beautiful piece!!


----------



## Roley720

Anyone with affordable piece please pm me thanks...


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

unwindtime said:


> How generic, right down to the hipster strap.


I have no comment on the watch either way but you know what’s truly “generic”? Throwing the H-word at anything and everything that doesn’t appeal to you.


----------



## LuxuryConnect

Great looking watch. I can dig it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuxuryConnect

Sharp looking watch! I would wear it..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClintHall

Picked one of these up secondhand on the ‘Bay. It arrived yesterday. Can’t say enough good things — the case is incredibly comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

I wouldn’t wear it but it’s not a bad looking watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Urymoto

mine was running consistent +10, amazing amplitude. Made a small adjustment and now -0.5spd. Consistent across positions


----------



## Bdon

Not a bad looking watch at all


----------



## Urymoto




----------



## BundyBear

Urymoto said:


> View attachment 16829246


Cool [emoji106]


----------

